# Prehistoric Beauties on the Lake



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I took my usual walk on the beach off of Lake Chapala this afternoon and, once again, I was startled at the beautiful White Canadian Pelicans floating upon the placid inland sea. What a great experience to look out over this magificent lake to the mountains on the other side and see these wonderful creatures who migrate down here fom Canada every Winter floating in large colonies just off the lake shore. Sincé we normally winter in Chiapas we don´t usually get to observe this extraordnay spectacle but I must say; when we lived on the ocean just south of San Francisco for a decade or so, we observed many pelicans but they were slight, brown fellows and no comparison to those large and incredibly beautiful Canadian birds that come here every winter. I am blown away and thank Canada for becoming intollerably cold every winter so these babies come visit us at Lake Chapala with regularity every winter and spring.


----------

